# Lucas Signed



## BBall06 (Oct 30, 2005)

2yrs, 1.3mil


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:clap:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Link?


----------



## BBall06 (Oct 30, 2005)

No link. Word of mouth.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

your mouth?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I think Ballscientist has a new user name!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

feels good to finally start adding some players to our roster.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The question should be why do you all have so many point guards. And to top it of you just signed Spanoulis also. This signing makes no sense to me


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ahh damn, you took a player that us mavs fans were looking at, he did a decent job in the SL and I was hoping he'd sign


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

HB said:


> The question should be why do you all have so many point guards


If you are counting Head, then we have 4 (Alston, JLIII, VS(supposedly), and Head)

That's not THAT many...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

AZNoob said:


> If you are counting Head, then we have 4 (Alston, JLIII, VS(supposedly), and Head)
> 
> That's not THAT many...


I guess its for insurance purposes


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Head is really just a shooting guard so Spanoulis and Lucas will be the two guys playing point behind Rafer. Since they're both young and inexperienced it will be interesting to see which one steps into a PT role.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Too bad VS wasn't with us at the LVSL...I would have loved to see how he did...


----------



## ClutchCity (May 31, 2006)

It doesn't hurt to have too many point guards when your team has had a injury problem. Looking at the current roster, Rafer,Sura,Head,Lucas, and maybe VSPAN are our possible PGs. Sura's health is still a question and I see Head playing more 2 guard than point. That leaves Rafer,Lucas and hopefully VSpan running the PG position. If VSPAN is ready to contribute like CD said, then this is a sold backcourt. If Lucas and VSPAN aren't ready yet, Sura is there for insurance and Head could always slide to the 1.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

i hope this is tru, i'd really love to see JLIII in our team to back-up rafer.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Things are looking up for us. No longer do I have to think about how many wins we will need just to make the playoffs.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

HB said:


> I guess its for insurance purposes


After the injury filled season last year.. insurance is a good thing.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

'sides, Spanoulis and Head are more combi-guards than points.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Skip better watch out.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow the fact that they gave him a 2yr contract rather than a one year contract like Hayes got shows that they really trust Lucas.. he must have gotten really good since last seaon.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Keep in mind that this is SUMMER LEAGUE...it wasn't like Rockets summer league versus the Washington Wizards or something...the SL Rockets probably could have won that too...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Did we ever get a link to Lucas's signing? I have seen rumors but no confirmation.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think this is still a rumor about JLIII's signing. 
But all I now know is that PHX has Banks now, so I don't think Lucas is going to be a Sun. This maybe mean we are getting JLIII.
Banks to sign with Suns for 5 years, $21 million


----------

